# Lyrath Hotel Kilkenny for Wedding Reception



## confused111 (7 Dec 2006)

Hi there,
Has anyone had their wedding or attended a wedding as a guest in the Lyrath Hotel in Kilkenny. Just wondering what people thought about the setting, the staff, the food etc as hopefully will be looking at booking it for an 08 wedding! 
All opinions etc. welcome!


----------



## brian.mobile (7 Dec 2006)

I've been there. Stunning, stunning, stunning. Wouldhighly receommend it. Have you been there? Have you dined? It's expensive - but worth it...

BM


----------



## uncorked (8 Dec 2006)

I haven't been there but it gets very mixed reviews here.


----------



## Ash (9 Dec 2006)

Isn't that the 5 star hotel which featured in that reality/documentary series on RTE a few months back?  Think the programme was called Five Star.  It dealt with the construction, opening and early days of operation of the high class facility.  Not everything revealed was positive however.
I always suspected it was a canny PR/marketing move by the owners/operators, getting valuable publicity in the guise of making a documentary for TV.  No such thing as bad publicity?
I dont have any personal experience of the hotel though.


----------



## mobileme (9 Dec 2006)

It's a fabulous hotel..but not cheap! We stayed for a weekend earlier this year and found the service, setting, accomodation, food and spa all excellent. There was a wedding on the Saturday that we were there, and the setting when the wedding party arrives, with the old house at the front, and the massive staircase, is really lovely. I imagine the photo opportunities are plenty! However, we had a look at the function room and to be honest, it looks like every other function room you've ever been in..that was a bit disappointing. Treat yourself to a night there, that's probably the best way to decide if you want to have your wedding reception there (and make sure and book a treatment in the spa too!)

I have no connection with the hotel, just enjoyed that weekend!


----------



## triona (13 Dec 2006)

Hi,

We looked at having our wedding reception here. We were very disappointed with the reception room. Also when we were booking they could have two weddings per day. As we plan to have about 90 people, the other wedding would be much bigger. The two weddings would only be separated by thin wall. the reception room is very dark and the passage down to it is not in keeping with the rest of the hotel. The best part of the hotel is the old entrance but on the day of a wedding, only the bride and groom are allowed to come in this way! Your guests have to come in the other way. 

We booked the River Court Hotel instead, it's a sister hotel of Lyrath but we preferred it to Lyrath.

Hope this helps, Triona


----------



## Spin (13 Jul 2009)

Hi,
Just wondering if there is any updates on the Lyrath Hotel in Kilkenny. Family member getting married next April and thinking of booking this hotel or the Rivercourt.
If you had your wedding there or attended as a guest,would appreciate any info regarding food, service and atmosphere etc.   
Thanks


----------



## shaking (13 Jul 2009)

We had our christmas party there I thought it was a fabulous hotel, even went back for a girls weekend a few months later.

However there was a wedding there the same day as the chirstmas party and I have to say I would have been disappointed with it if I was the bride.  The function room was basically divided into different rooms with a folding partition, during our meal we could hear the music from the wedding and i'm sure if was the same for them. Quiet moment on one side means you heard loud music from the other which wouldn't be great during speeches. There's also only one way in and out of the function rooms so when our night ended we had to walk through the bar of the wedding to leave, would've been easy to stay and have some late drinks if we wanted too. Also as a bride I wouldn't want drunken people from a different venue walking through my wedding party. On arrival the wedding drinks reception was set up in the lobby so everyone staying in the hotel was passing through the reception.

I loved the hotel for a night away or weekend break but I wouldn't book if for a function - hope that helps.


----------



## Newbie! (13 Jul 2009)

Spin said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering if there is any updates on the Lyrath Hotel in Kilkenny. Family member getting married next April and thinking of booking this hotel or the Rivercourt.
> If you had your wedding there or attended as a guest,would appreciate any info regarding food, service and atmosphere etc.
> Thanks



Like the previous poster, we viewed Lyrath and were blown away by reception rooms etc. BUT the function room was awful....it is a conference centre and the staff were very honest and said that was their core business. Just wasnt for us. We instead booked the Rivercourt is is much smaller and more intimate. But then it is down to personal taste.


----------



## paddy26 (13 Jul 2009)

I am having my wedding here in August so will update then.


----------



## g1g (13 Jul 2009)

might be worth looking at weddingsonline.ie website as there are probably reviews there on both


----------



## bridie2be (1 Mar 2010)

Hi just wondering has anybody gotten married in the Lyrath Hotel Kilkenny recently, just wondering if the same problems re:sound proofing in the reception room are still occuring?


----------



## annR (2 Mar 2010)

triona said:


> The two weddings would only be separated by thin wall. the reception room is very dark and the passage down to it is not in keeping with the rest of the hotel.


 
+1

The best bit about the Lyrath was the champagne reception outside overlooking the gardens on a sunny day.  But then we were all herded down a dark corridor to the reception room where the curtains were closed and the lighting wasn't great.  And they did really have to herd us down there and make sure everyone was coming or else you wouldn't be able to find it.


----------



## bridie2be (3 Mar 2010)

Yes I agree, the reception room does appear to be a little on the dark side and the corridor/walkway down to the room is not really in keeping with the rest of the hotel. Don't know why they won't open the curtains in the reception room to let the light in! Though my primary concern would still be the sound travelling from one function/reception room to the other. Can't decide!


----------



## mooney76 (4 Mar 2010)

ive been to 2 weddings there, both excellent
most recent one negotiated down price on suggestion of a friend,

try and get one of the rooms in the old house


----------

